# credere + congiuntivo/futuro



## femmejolie

Si dice :"Non credo che mi piaccia oppure non credo che mi piacerà? 
Io credo che quando si è convinti che è fattibile si usa la seconda e, in caso contrario, la prima.

Credo che verranno stasera. (si è sicuri) Credo che vengano stasera??? (non si è sicuri. Credo che sia corretto)
Credo che abbia 20 anni. Credo che avrà 20 anni???(credo di sì)
Non credo che vengano stasera. Non credo che verrano stasera non è corretto,vero?
Non credo che la passerà liscia. Non credo che la passi liscia???
Non credo che passeranno la tua proposta. Non credo che passino..??
Non credo che ci voglia molto??? Non credo che ci vorrà molto????
Credo che ci voglia....???? Credo che ci vuole/vorrà.....?????


----------



## gabrigabri

femmejolie said:


> Si dice :"Non credo che mi piaccia oppure non credo che mi piacerà? Entrambe! Non credo che mi piacerà è per qualcosa nel futuro!
> Io credo che quando ci si è convinti che è fattibile si usa la seconda e, in caso contrario, la prima.
> 
> Credo che verranno stasera. (Ne sono sicuro) Credo che vengano stasera??? (non ne sono sicuro. Credo che sia corretto)
> Credo che abbia 20 anni. Credo che avrà 20 anni ???(credo di sì)
> Non credo che vengano stasera. Non credo che verrano stasera non è corretto,vero?
> Non credo che la passerà liscia. Non credo che la passi lisci a??? (frase fatta!)
> Non credo che passeranno la tua proposta. Non credo che passino..??
> Non credo che ci voglia molto??? Non credo che ci vorrà molto????
> Credo che ci voglia....???? Credo che ci vuole/vorrà.....?????


 
Tutte corrette a parte quelle due!


----------



## sabrinita85

femmejolie said:


> Si dice :"Non credo che mi piaccia oppure non credo che mi piacerà?
> Io credo che quando ci si è convinti che è fattibile si usa la seconda e, in caso contrario, la prima.
> 
> Credo che verranno stasera. (Ne sono sicuro) Credo che vengano stasera??? (non ne sono sicuro. Credo che sia corretto)
> Credo che abbia 20 anni. Credo che avrà 20 anni???(credo di sì)
> Non credo che vengano stasera.  Non credo che verrano stasera non è corretto,vero?
> Non credo che la passerà liscia.  Non credo che la passi liscia???
> Non credo che passeranno la tua proposta. Non credo che passino..??
> Non credo che ci voglia molto???   Non credo che ci vorrà molto????
> Credo che ci voglia....???? Credo che ci vuole/vorrà.....?????


Ogni frase da te proposta può essere tranquillamente usata, ma di norma è preferibile utilizzare il congiuntivo con CREDERE.




gabrigabri said:


> Tutte corrette a parte quelle due!


Non sono d'accordo!


----------



## gabrigabri

Sì, in effetti dovrebbero essere tutte giuste! È solo che quelle due in particolare non mi piacciono tanto!! Soprattutto quella con gli anni!


----------



## sabrinita85

> Credo che avrà 20 anni



Non ti suona bene perché effettivamente sarebbe più corretto l'uso del congiuntivo, ma ormai quest'ultimo sta quasi scomparendo dalla lingua italiana (per fortuna le lingue si evolvono!) ed è per questo che io l'ho sentito e, forse, anche usato spesse volte.


----------



## daniele712

femmejolie said:


> Si dice :"Non credo che mi piaccia oppure non credo che mi piacerà?
> Io credo che quando ci si è convinti che è fattibile si usa la seconda e, in caso contrario, la prima.
> 
> Credo che verranno stasera. (Ne sono sicuro) Credo che vengano stasera??? (non ne sono sicuro. Credo che sia corretto)
> Credo che abbia 20 anni. Credo che avrà 20 anni???(credo di sì)
> Non credo che vengano stasera.  Non credo che verranno stasera non è corretto,vero? Si è corretto.
> Non credo che la passerà liscia.  Non credo che la passi liscia???
> Non credo che passeranno la tua proposta. Non credo che passino..??
> Non credo che ci voglia molto???-esprime dubbio-   Non credo che ci vorrà molto????-esprime futuro -
> Credo che ci voglia....???? Credo che ci vuole (ci vuole il congiuntivo per il tempo presente)/vorrà.....?????



Il congiuntivo, come hai ben chiaro, può esser usato anche per intendere un'azione futura.
D'altra parte il futuro può essere usato per intendere un dubbio (riferito al presente), ma non in una proposizione introdotta da 'credo che'. Per questo 'credo che avrà 20 anni' è sbagliato, mentre è giusto 'che abbia 20 anni' perchè esprime un dubbio (quindi, riguardo al tuo quesito, in questo caso il congiuntivo non introduce un'azione futura).
Se avessi scritto 'Avrà 20 anni' si sarebbe potuto intendere sia il futuro sia il dubbio (avrà 20 anni tra una settimana-futuro-; avrà 20 anni (probabilmente) -dubbio-).
[ti dico che ha 20 anni, presente ; ti dico che avrà 20 anni, dubbio o futuro/ avrà 20 anni (probabilmente) -dubbio- ; avrà 20 anni tra una settimana -futuro- / ]
In un frase proposta (ci vorrà molto) il congiuntivo si riferisce a situazioni attuali e il futuro ad azioni future, in entrambe le forme le frasi sono valide ma il significato è diverso.

Daniele


----------



## sabrinita85

daniele712 said:


> Il congiuntivo, come hai ben chiaro, può esser usato anche per intendere un'azione futura.
> D'altra parte il futuro può essere usato per intendere un dubbio (riferito al presente), ma non in una proposizione introdotta da 'credo che'. Per questo 'credo che avrà 20 anni' è sbagliato, mentre è giusto 'che abbia 20 anni' perchè esprime un dubbio (quindi, riguardo al tuo quesito, in questo caso il congiuntivo non introduce un'azione futura).
> Se avessi scritto 'Avrà 20 anni' si sarebbe potuto intendere sia il futuro sia il dubbio (avrà 20 anni tra una settimana-futuro-; avrà 20 anni (probabilmente) -dubbio-).
> [ti dico che ha 20 anni, presente ; ti dico che avrà 20 anni, dubbio o futuro/ avrà 20 anni (probabilmente) -dubbio- ; avrà 20 anni tra una settimana -futuro- / ]
> In un frase proposta (ci vorrà molto) il congiuntivo si riferisce a situazioni attuali e il futuro ad azioni future, in entrambe le forme le frasi sono valide ma il significato è diverso.
> 
> Daniele


Nel tuo quoto hai cancellato la frase giusta e lasciato la frase a tuo dire sbagliata.

Comunque, non sono d'accordo: è vero che un congiuntivo è preferifibile dal punto di vista grammaticale, ma un indicativo non è così strano da sentirsi, né leggersi.


----------



## billycorgan82

sabrinita85 said:


> Nel tuo quoto hai cancellato la frase giusta e lasciato la frase a tuo dire sbagliata.
> 
> Comunque, non sono d'accordo: è vero che un congiuntivo è preferifibile dal punto di vista grammaticale, ma un indicativo non è così strano da sentirsi, né leggersi.


 

A parte il discorso delle lingue che si evolvono e del fatto che nell'italiano parlato orami l'uso dell'indicativo e del congiuntivo spesso si sovrappongono... in base ai miei lontani ricordi di grammatica, "credo che" non introduce una subordinata? ..quindi per i tempi passati e presenti per essere corretta grammaticalmente occorrerebbe *sempre* il congiuntivo a mio parere, mentre per il futuro (es. credo che succederà qualcosa) va bene l'indicativo... cmq se qualcuno più esperto di grammatica mi da la sua conferma o smentita sarò contento di imparare qualcosa!


----------



## sabrinita85

billycorgan82 said:


> A parte il discorso delle lingue che si evolvono e del fatto che nell'italiano parlato orami l'uso dell'indicativo e del congiuntivo spesso si sovrappongono... in base ai miei lontani ricordi di grammatica, "credo che" non introduce una subordinata? ..quindi per i tempi passati e presenti per essere corretta grammaticalmente occorrerebbe *sempre* il congiuntivo a mio parere, mentre per il futuro (es. credo che succederà qualcosa) va bene l'indicativo... cmq se qualcuno più esperto di grammatica mi da la sua conferma o smentita sarò contento di imparare qualcosa!


Ma sicuramente dal punto di vista della grammatica formale è più corretto l'uso del congiuntivo, però a questo punto dovremmo dire alla nostra amica Femmejolie che tutte le frasi con (NON) CREDERE + indicativo, che non esprimano un'azione futura, sono errate.
Però questo porterebbe a conseguenze un po' critiche, perché se esce poco poco dal suo libro di grammatica ed entra nella realtà quotidiana, troverà entrambi modi verbali (cong. e indic.).


----------



## gabrigabri

femmejolie said:


> Si dice :"Non credo che mi piaccia oppure non credo che mi piacerà?
> Io credo che quando ci si è convinti che è fattibile si usa la seconda e, in caso contrario, la prima.
> 
> Credo che verranno stasera. (Ne sono sicuro) Credo che vengano stasera??? (non ne sono sicuro. Credo che sia corretto)
> Credo che abbia 20 anni. Credo che avrà 20 anni???(credo di sì)
> Non credo che vengano stasera. Non credo che verrano stasera non è corretto,vero?
> Non credo che la passerà liscia. Non credo che la passi liscia???
> Non credo che passeranno la tua proposta. Non credo che passino..??
> Non credo che ci voglia molto??? Non credo che ci vorrà molto????
> Credo che ci voglia....???? Credo che ci vuole/vorrà.....?????



Secondo me basta trasformare le frasi:

Credo che verranno stasera: 
Verranno stasera: si può dire? Sì----> credo che verranno
vengono stasera: corretto-----> credo che vengano

Credo che abbia 20 anni
Ha 20 anni= sì----> credo che abbia
Avrà 20 anni= NO = ha un altro senso!!

Sì puo usare credere+futuro SOLO se la frase senza credere può essere riferita al futuro!

"Non credo che mi ami" si può dire solo così! "Non credo che mi amerà" ha senso, ma solo se si parla del futuro!


O no??


----------



## daniele712

gabrigabri said:


> Sì puo usare credere+futuro SOLO se la frase senza credere può essere riferita al futuro!
> 
> "Non credo che mi ami" si può dire solo così! "Non credo che mi amerà" ha senso, ma solo se si parla del futuro!
> 
> 
> O no??


Secondo me è proprio così.


----------



## claudine2006

Scusate se mi intrometto.
Io direi (per esprimere un'opinione):
Credo che abbia vent'anni. 
Avrá vent'anni.


----------



## Cnaeius

gabrigabri said:


> Secondo me basta trasformare le frasi:
> 
> Credo che verranno stasera:
> Verranno stasera: si può dire? Sì----> credo che verranno
> vengono stasera: corretto-----> credo che vengano
> 
> Credo che abbia 20 anni
> Ha 20 anni= sì----> credo che abbia
> Avrà 20 anni= NO = ha un altro senso!!
> 
> Sì puo usare credere+futuro SOLO se la frase senza credere può essere riferita al futuro!
> 
> "Non credo che mi ami" si può dire solo così! "Non credo che mi amerà" ha senso, ma solo se si parla del futuro!
> 
> 
> O no??


 
Concordo in pieno anch'io.
P.s: usare l'indicativo con credere, a meno di casi molto particolari (p.es. atti di fede) non è "meno" corretto: è sbagliato e basta. Poi ciascuno, sotto propria "responsabilità", può scegliere come parlare. Per fortuna nella lingua esiste la libertà di scelta!


----------



## daniele712

Devo dire che pur sapendo che il futuro dopo credo/ritengo che  non introduce un dubbio  non ne so esattamente la ragione, e  non sapre dire un esatto prinicpio teorico di quando il futuro può e  non può avere questa funzione.
Si potrebbe suppore che quando occorre usare il congiuntivo il futuro non può avere quella funzione ma non accade sempre così. Dopo nonostante di regola occore il congiuntivo ma il futuro può avere il valore di dubbio (es è/sembra un uomo fatto-finito nonostante avrà 20 anni al massimo).
Qualcuno sa indicare una precisa regola teorica che stabilisce quando il futuro può indicare un dubbio nel presente , quando no?

Daniele


----------



## mailpaga

femmejolie said:


> Si dice :"Non credo che mi piaccia oppure non credo che mi piacerà?
> Io credo che quando si è convinti che è fattibile si usa la seconda e, in caso contrario, la prima.
> 
> Credo che verranno stasera. (si è sicuri) Credo che vengano stasera??? (non si è sicuri. Credo che sia corretto)
> Credo che abbia 20 anni. Credo che avrà 20 anni???(credo di sì)
> Non credo che vengano stasera. Non credo che verrano stasera non è corretto,vero?
> Non credo che la passerà liscia. Non credo che la passi liscia???
> Non credo che passeranno la tua proposta. Non credo che passino..??
> Non credo che ci voglia molto??? Non credo che ci vorrà molto????
> Credo che ci voglia....???? Credo che ci vuole/vorrà.....?????



 nel dubbio tra congiuntivo presente e indicativo futuro è in genere possibile optare alla forma composta con verbo POTERE coniugato al congiuntivo
Es. Credo che abbia 20 anni  Credo possa avere 20 anni
Credo che ci voglia   Credo possa volerci

ovviamente le eccezzioni sono diverse...


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Buongiorno a tutti.

Premetto che "credere" è verbo pericoloso (per es. G. Lepschy ci ricorda che in certi casi dovremmo dire "Credo che ha 20 anni!" - cioè "presto fede al fatto che abbia quell'età). Pertanto se il "credo" delle frasi di cui sopra significa invece "ritengo", meglio usare "penso".   

Penso che verranno stasera. (*non* si è sicuri). Penso che vengano stasera (non si è sicuri)
Penso che abbia 20 anni. Penso che avrà 20 anni 
Penso che non vengano stasera.Penso che non verranno stasera  
Penso che non la passerà liscia. Penso che (lui/lei) non la passi liscia, stavolta 
Penso che non passeranno la tua proposta. Penso che non passino la tua proposta 
Penso che non ci voglia molto  Penso che non ci vorrà molto
Penso che ci voglia un po' di scorza di limone   Penso che ci vuole un po' di scorza di limone /ci vorrà un po' di scorza di limone

Assoluzione per tutti, dunque! 

Cari saluti.

GS


----------

